# Kiba has Hip Dysplasia



## KiwiPaws (Feb 14, 2013)

Hi everyone.

We're gutted and I imagine Kiba is as well that he has hip dysplasia :'(
It was confirmed on Tuesday after Kiba had x-rays. The back right hip is worse than the left with the femur head squared off and sitting at an angle in the hip socket. The vet said it was not severe enough yet to conside hip replacement for both hips. It is very expensive here at $6000 NZ Dollars per side and we have pet insurance put hip dysplasis is not covered.

I must add that when Kiba sits (not often) he sits normally not on one side as is normal with hip dysplasia.

We have Rimadyl to give Kiba when he is in pain.

I have read the threads I could find on this great site.

After reading I went to the health store to get Ester - C and the lady there said she wasn't sure if dogs could have vitamin C. Does anyone know if this is correct?

I will also get glucosime and chrondition?. Is the tablets from the health shop okay to give Kiba or do you know if we need a specific dosage for dogs? Kiba weighs 24.5kilos.

Any suggestions of how to managed limited exercise but still tire them out? Kiba is used to running around each day with Nina non stop and have about 1 and 1/2 hour off lead running.

We have now cut Kiba's exercise right down as per vets advice. The other issue we have is Kiba can't settle at night. Just standing looking at us and whining for what seems hours. Any suggesstions? It is very hard going.

Thank you in advance


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

I'm so sorry to learn of Kiba's diagnosis! 

Have not had any personal experience with dogs and hip dysplasia myself, but I know that other members here have. I hope they will be able to offer you some advice.

It seems to me that when he can't settle at night, he is probably having some physical discomfort, poor guy! My advice would be to check with your Vet about pain meds, Ester-C, glucosamine and chondroitin, and the right dosage of each for Kiba. Wish I could help!!


----------



## stryker (Dec 9, 2012)

My lance is 4 and he has it but you could never tell I dont run him crazy I keep him very lean and he is happy and im happy.Aas he gets older we will deal with it best we can. I like the idea of the glucosamine and there was a good thred on here about the ester-c. Dont let it bug you out


----------



## Rudy (Oct 12, 2012)

Chondroitin, MSM, Bosewella, Glucosamine, Omega 3, Krill and wild Salmon oils, Alpha Lipoic acid, and D-3 

keep his body core inflammation down this will be a key 

and Ester C will help his immunity and colds ;D

Keep him moving and work him still

they all say the wrong things

I would never loads him with weight and push him or her on big climbs and hills

they lay down with this they stay down much sooner

and He will have pains

soak him in Sea salt baths they have healing properties " Epson" spell check

salts a fine choice as well

and Good morning ;D


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Its sad news, but not the end of the world. Make sure you keep his weight down. He does need exercise, just not heavy exercise. Swimming is a great exercise for HD dogs, it keeps the muscles surrounding his joints built up. You might want to check into getting him a memory foam dog bed. 
Save your money, and when the time comes get him the surgery.


----------



## huntvizsla (Jun 8, 2013)

First - I am so sorry to hear about your Kiba. BUT its not a life sentance if you don' let it be. 
Second - I have had three dogs diagnosed with HD via OFA films. None have to this day show any outward signs (one is passed on, one is 9 years old and one is 5 years old).

What I have done is:
Keep them uber fit - no extra weight to carry on those hips. Food control is a must, and I watch and modify like a hawk. I want to see a few ribs and a waist (haha can't say the same thing about ME).
SWIM as much as you can. This is the best excersize if you have ready access to water. Some of our water is smaller with lots of hummocks and weeds, seems to be as effective in giving them stress free work outs as deep water.
LET THEM RUN but do not "road" them. We have access to a small acreage where they can run, sprint, tussle and play as much as they wish. Here I have to say I disagree with your vet - it might be worth looking into that statement more. If the musculature is strong, it will hold the hips better and reduce the pounding that the hip would feel in a flaccid body. Plus the dog will go plain nutso without an outlet for their energy!

I give them 1000 mg glucosamine/chondroitin (forget the MSM from what i have seen in research it does nothing for dogs and costs more) and fish oil pills daily. Never heard about Vit C.

They both have access to comfortable bedding, and are crated in larger crates to allow for body position changes.

The two that I have currently living are healthy, active, hunt hard, and most importantly do not show signs.


----------



## Rudy (Oct 12, 2012)

MSM enables your cells and tissues to release toxins that have built up over many years causing pains in joints and tissues and muscles.

MSM has more oxygen atom then DMSO

MSM combined with Glucosamine has 4 x the healing properties then any combination alone

and gives great pain relief for joints muscles even nerves.

MSM is a naturally occurring sulfur.

Its found in larger amounts in nerves , tissue, skin and hair.

and supports Arthritis and joint health and help

the compounds are in fruits and vegtables 
Mammals milk is the largest levels


Most sports speak and suggest the combination MSM is always in the mixer

Stanford U 2013

 ;D

Alpha- Lipoic acid 600 mgs 2 x a day a must"

as well for this 

for all nerve support and Nerve function

it promotes energy into the cells and is a fatty acid that far larger then any vitamin and produces energy to nerves and cells 

and is a great antioxidant and fights bad free radials and keeps me walking 

over all surgeries and western toxins I mean drugs  ;D


----------



## KiwiPaws (Feb 14, 2013)

Thanks everyone - all your posts give me hope for Kiba's future.
I was feeling pretty low about it all after the vets.

Are the vitamins and minerals from the health shop okto give to dogs if dosage ok or do you only give supplements from the vets?

I am pleased to hear to keep up with the exercise off lead and have already found a place to take Kiba swimming in a heated pool. Too cold for the beach at the moment.

Once again, thanks so much


----------



## huntvizsla (Jun 8, 2013)

Rudy,

I believe MSM works in humans, but I had heard (now this is years ago) that it was not effectively used in canine bodies. Learn something new every day.

Darn - now that means I have to share my Osteo Biflex with the dogs too!


----------



## Rudy (Oct 12, 2012)

huntvizla Great choice pin hole the soft cap and add in the mixer

We take it daily

If you were a punisher

you will be punished

these help in the fight not the one only cure but a real value

and mates asked there all like Warriors need support and more care then lap muts

These mates are Progressive Positive performance machines with better then great hearts
worthy willing and giving 

and that's a breast of fresh chicken in his collar

I demanded he hold this one 10 full minutes

He would have gone a hour

each Warrior needs great corner support

we wins to me


----------



## Gillian (Sep 14, 2013)

Hi there, just read your post. So sorry to hear about Kiba. Today I collected Nico, my 2 year old vizsla bitch following a Total Hip Replacement on one hip. Luckily, my insurance covered it. Prior to the surgery the consultant remarked that, although the xrays clearly showed the dysplasia and osteo-arthritis, clinically she didn't seem too bad. Four months prior to surgery, and after loads of research , I started using the supplements Ester c - built up from 250mg - 1000mg a day (normal vit.c is too acidic) and Green Lipped Mussel (500mg twice a day). I also supplement her kibble with salmon oil - a large bottle kept in the fridge lasts 6 months. Two squirts on her food twice a day. Because it is all natural they can be safely taken with prescription meds. I was also able to get Nutraquin , a glucosamine/chrondoitin supplement from my vet, and which was paid for by my insurance - you might be covered for something similar. I believe that these made a difference to her clinical symptons. I know it's expensive esp. Ester C, but I will continue to use the salmon oil, green lipped mussel and a lower, maintenance dose of Ester C, as there are some changes in her other hip. Hope this might be of use to you. Feel free to contact me. All the best G.


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

before getting a pup - look at the ofa reports and it is not guaranteed - but in your case it is a heart breaker ! just a post 4 the new owner - look at the breeding


----------



## datacan (May 15, 2011)

By some accounts, HD is a form of scurvy in dogs and in some way preventable with Ester C supplements.
Just like with cancer, there is a food connection. 

http://www.thepowerhour.com/news2/vitaminc_pets.htm

I was shocked to find out kibble does not, cannot contain vitamin C in any form because it is destroyed during the heat cycle. Some manufacturers claim to spray vitamins in top of the kibble at the end of manufactuing. This if wishful thinking as the price would be on par with the price of gold. 
For this reason, a raw diet may better preventive option, although it has its problems. 
We fed/feed ester C and essential oils regularly and have had no problems with GSD, most famous for HD.


----------



## datacan (May 15, 2011)

Ester C is less acidic, I think it is PH neutral. 

Some say ester C enters the cell easier and 
so less is required. But there is no definite answer. 

Ester C is calcium ascorbate. Costs more, also.


----------



## Rudy (Oct 12, 2012)

Regular C also impacts the gut liner  some fun over time and most is just peed and wasted 


ascorbic acids has far less skills and more risks 


Ester enters the blood and cell much easier and is used  not just pee pee out or hurt the tummy and most of its used

Ester reduces Regular c to a brass pole in train and pain camp 

Ester my girl ;D


----------



## KiwiPaws (Feb 14, 2013)

Hi everyone,

A couple of months have passed since I wrote about Kiba - Kiba is now on a completely raw diet (finally found a local supplier) and we use a supplement called My Beau -joint and bone care. All natural developed by Massey Uni vet school here in NZ. This and together with the slightly warmer weather Kiba seems much happier but can still only do about 30min exercise at a time before sitting down, his way of telling me he is ready to go home. Nina has been enjoying this diet as well.

Our insurance does not cover anything to do with Hip dysplasia, actually none of the plans seem to over here. boohoo.

My son when hunting for the first time for deer in the weekend and caught one. Now he can't wait to take the dogs with him. Unfortunately may just have to Nina just in case Kiba can't walk the distance. Any thoughts? Will the adrenalin just kick in and he will go for a while.

(Kiba and Nina quite like the fresh venison, so I've said he will have to get out quite often and keep the dogs and us supplied with vension   )

Enjoy your day and your dogs,


----------

